# Scratch Greetings?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We've heard of stretch greetings, but do you also get scratch greetings? Every time my husband or I get home, Murphy greets us and immediately finds something to scratch -- a leg of the couch, the wall, or most often, the tops of our shoes. Is there something about scratching that says, "I'm glad you're home"? Or maybe it's an anxiety type reaction, like "Uh-oh, incoming. Better scratch something to prove this place is mine."


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My cats do this frequently too. Harli greets me at the door and then runs to her scratching post. Lily uaually runs to the carpeted stairs and starts scratching. I think it means they are excited and happy.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Nan. Sometimes when we're petting Io she gets really excited, wiggles and rolls on the floor, and then has to run over to her cardboard scratcher and have a go.

We call it her "hugbox" because it's under the table and she seems to go there when she gets overstimulated from affection.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Right, it's like the scratching is saying, "Nah nah, I didn't really get so emotional knowing you were home."


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy does that too - must be a cat thing!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, mine announce their presence in a room by scratching on the post. Especially first thing in the morning when they come into our room.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's a marking response, especially on your shoes...he's saying "you smell like a bunch of other stuff that I don't like...c'mere I need to make you mine again"


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> It's a marking response, especially on your shoes...he's saying "you smell like a bunch of other stuff that I don't like...c'mere I need to make you mine again"


I think there's more to it than this. I've just been down to feed Guy, the outside abandoned cat. If he's really hungry he'll scratch at the screen on the screen door (as he did this morning), or on the posts around the sundeck. However, he doesn't scratch if he's not hungry. 

At two o'clock this morning Missy knew I was awake and she scratched at the carpet. "Hey! I'm hungry." She rarely scratches when I've been out and get home. She will sometimes scratch when she wants my attention. "Where's the laser?"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you think scratching serves as an attention-getting thing along with marking their territory? It's almost like they're trying to show off. But when Murphy goes for our shoes, which he does every single night, that does sound like marking.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls hit the scratching posts when I get up and when I get home. It's their Happy Feet.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it's remarking - almost a way of sowing that you are their territory.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's how they show their excitement. Not for me so much, but the fact that they'll be eating soon. 

Brats.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

marie73 said:


> My girls hit the scratching posts when I get up and when I get home. It's their Happy Feet.


 Sounds adorable! Any pix...or VIDS?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, my cats greet me scratching too, and/or they roll on the floor. But lately they've started greeting me by immediately climbing on top of the kitchen counter, tying a napkin to their necks, opening their mouths and pointing their fingers inside.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

_Subtle_.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hehe! Today Prince, to show me he wants meat (he has free kibble all day in his bowl), went to the fridge, screamed louder than usual, all the time showing me his teeth (Prince is the cat that is very good at communicating what he wants).


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek runs and scratches when I walk out the bedroom in the morning to go feed them. Lickorish likes to jump on the cat tree and scratch when she goes down to the living room, I don't think that one has much to do with us though, but she does it when i come into the living room sometimes.


----------

